# Problems with udev and IPW2200 after upgrade [solved]

## Fabs

Hi there  :Smile: 

I've updated my gentoo last night and now my WLAN-Card doesn't startup at boot.

I only get the following message:

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.3mprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:07.0 failed with error -5
```

I've downgraded to the IPW2200-Version before and also to ipw-firmware-2.4.

Kernel is 2.6.18-gentoo-r3, ipw2200 is disabled in the kernel (in fact the ipw2200 module is loaded after modprobe ipw2200, only the device isn't running).

There are some errors according udev which should be connected to this problem:

```

Nov 28 04:55:13 graiwl udevd-event[29733]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

Nov 28 04:55:13 graiwl udevd-event[29734]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed
```

 (this message occurs about 100times per boot).

udev_run_hotplugd doesn't exist.

I hope there's someone out there who can help me   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thx & sry for my bad English  :Smile: 

*args* Sorry for bothering, I think I've found the solution for my problem by myself: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501604-highlight-runprogram+exec+sbin+udevrunhotplugd.html <-- yes that's it.. Looked for the wrong problem   :Confused: 

----------

